
The making of Warcraft part 3 - Code Of Honor - pandemicsyn
http://www.codeofhonor.com/blog/the-making-of-warcraft-part-3
======
sartakdotorg
Great article but I'm confused about this bit: "Jesse McReynolds, a graduate
of Caltech, had finished coding a low-level network library to send IPX
packets over a local-area network. The code was written based on knowledge
gleaned from the source code to Quake, which had been recently open-sourced by
John Carmack at id software."

Warcraft was released in 1994. Quake in 1996. Quake's code was released under
the GPL in 1999. So code was Jesse McReynolds cribbing from?

~~~
netcoyote
Article author here.

You're correct; the article should have read "Doom", not "Quake". And further,
Doom had not yet been open-sourced. I'm checking with Jesse now but my
assumption is that he talked to someone at id and they sent along a snippet of
code that showed how to talk to the IPX network driver.

I've made corrections and -- once I've heard back from Jesse -- will include
additional details.

Thanks!

